# The Devries Saga Continues



## damnation669 (Sep 1, 2010)

A follow up to the ever popular thread here some time ago. Behold:

http://vampiirecustomguitars.yolasite.com/

You might remember our friend, Eric DeVries, luthier to the stars? Well he's finally got his own site up and running. And....well....you just have to see it for yourself. There's actually a picture of him somewhere in there!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 1, 2010)

What the bloody hell is a "16 degree African ebony fretboard?" Does the fretboard make a 16 degree angle with the top of the body for the ultimate live sound?


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 1, 2010)

What tuning is this setup for?  Look at those saddles.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 1, 2010)

^

A wild "Rhythm and Jump: Dancing Close to You" tremolo appears!!!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the microtonal possibilities of those last 5 frets and the deeply textured fingerboard in that area.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 1, 2010)

gunshow wins =D

have we figured out what's wrong with this guy yet?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> gunshow wins =D
> 
> have we figured out what's wrong with this guy yet?



If I had to guess I'd say years of pills and alcohol with a little psychosis mixed in.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 1, 2010)

Chipmunk routing ftw?


----------



## yacker (Sep 1, 2010)

There's no way I believe that this is him. I always pictured a retarded fat guy sitting in a basement.






As a side note, does anybody have that penthouse issue? Or have read it? I'm pretty sure that came up in an earlier thread.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, one of his "signature" guitars has a Charvel neck on it. Sourcing parts from Ebay much?


EDIT: HAHAHAHAHAHA! Click "Guitar Dungeon" and it actually says "Send us more victims", the irony is incredible, you couldn't make this shit up!


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 1, 2010)

What a tool.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't believe i just gave that Site a free hit.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 1, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> gunshow wins =D
> 
> have we figured out what's wrong with this guy yet?



The doctor calls it "Paranoid Schizophrenia," whatever that means. 

Oh, you were talking about Devries.


----------



## Griffin (Sep 1, 2010)

This made my day.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 1, 2010)

he cant even make his own guitars look flattering

well..at least hes not photoshopping


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 1, 2010)

> We design and build great sounding guitars designed for metal/hard rock music. If you want a guitar with 'bite' then check out our "Vampire" series guitars. If you just want "versatile" then go else where... Our quality custom handmade guitars are all specialist models whether made for rhythm or lead...Our guitars do '1' sound but that sound is THE best....Our guitars are number one in the world for what they do and we will take on any challenge from any company who wants to try and prove us wrong...


----------



## sevenstringgod (Sep 1, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


>


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 1, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;2122786 said:


>



That has honestly got to be one of the worst guitars I have _ever_ seen, only made worse by the fact that the crazy graphics (read: words roughly and poorly carved into the wood) are misspelt with "to hell descent" when grammatically it should read 'to hell descem*d*'.

Shocking. Absolutely shocking.

Also: such pride in the amazing lack of versatility of his instruments! I understand he's trying to sell to the metal market, but that is still an absolutely stupid thing to say if you hope to produce quality instruments that will be valued for their tone, rather than decrepit bits of plywood that sound br00tal when played at 11 through a Krank. Idiot.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's the guitarist of that band he touts all over that piece of crap he calls a website.






Looks like ESP to me! HAHA!


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 1, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Here's the guitarist of that band he touts all over that piece of crap he calls a website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Devries Horizon, obviously.

haha...this guy's website is honestly one of the worst I have ever seen as well... if you look at the bottom it says "free websites by...", and the shockingly lame vampire theme barely even deserves commenting on, other than to say that his man must plainly have been abnormally inspired by the Twilight Saga, despite claiming to be metal.


----------



## labontemarcus (Sep 1, 2010)

I never thought that I would actually laugh at a guitar. All I can picture is the vampire kids from South Park playing these.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 1, 2010)

my god you know it sucks when hes ripping off ed roman


----------



## Venomous (Sep 1, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> my god you know it *sucks *when hes ripping off ed roman



I see what you did there... 

Seriously though... This shit is hilarious!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Sep 1, 2010)

oh dear


----------



## Origin (Sep 1, 2010)

cow 7 sig said:


> oh dear



The words... right out of...my wordless...mouth...

Other than...AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH HIM?!?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 2, 2010)

Venomous said:


> I see what you did there...
> 
> Seriously though... This shit is hilarious!



no he literally ripped off ed roman:

Guitars - Abstract Guitars & Basses - Abstract Rockingbat Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars

which is poetic justice.


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 2, 2010)

1997 called, they want their web site design back.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Sep 2, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;2122786 said:


>


 this post made me lol so hard


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally believe that this person is mentally disabled and hope that he finds help. Soon.


----------



## ra1der2 (Sep 2, 2010)

LMFAO!!


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 2, 2010)

That has made my morning at work start brightly.


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 2, 2010)

Seriously though, does anybody look at those guitars and think " wow that is awesome". All of those guitars look like they have been heavily used and been to hell and back (only because hell didnt want them). What a piece of shit, I would rather play a first act 3/4 scale guitar than one of those piece of shits he calls a guitar.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahh Devries, what a nice way to brighten my day at work


----------



## Joel (Sep 2, 2010)

Vampire fuckin' the antichrist! Yeah!


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 2, 2010)

His site's "logo" reminded me of something.




Devries: ripping off decade-old videogames? At least it's not Twilight, but damn that game was buggy.


----------



## hutchman (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow............................


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 2, 2010)

Actually his guitars are VERY vampiric..As if the vampire had his guitar with him in his coffin,and when the petty fleshy visitors awaken him after years,he pops out with the decayed poor instrument in hand,and the fresh blooded appetizers flee in terror ,for their worst nightmare now has the shape of an impaled "V".


BTW is he actually endorsing Theatre Des Vampires?I knew these guys were supposed to be a bit lame but not THAT much to play a devries guitar


----------



## Al NiCotin (Sep 2, 2010)

Devries vampiric "design" and Roman's "stuff" are in fact and without any doubt poor copies of Philippe Dubreuille "Batman" guitar, made years ago, by a TRUE original Designer and excellent luthier... others are just followers who should bow but don't... Epic shame


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 2, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> His site's "logo" reminded me of something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloodlines was better........the fan patches made it better still to the point it's one of the great RPG's IMO...

/ontopic

Shame on you Debries......you've been lambasted on every forum, had a guitar clinically dissected on video to prove how badly it was constructed.....and how cheap the parts were yet even in the face of such evidence you maintain your cliams by exploiting the naive.

You Cunt.


----------



## Soilent_Goat (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow this T00L's website and guitars actually make the TTM website and guitars look passable.

utter shite


----------



## brainchild (Sep 2, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Bloodlines was better........the fan patches made it better still to the point it's one of the great RPG's IMO...
> 
> /ontopic
> 
> ...



wheres the video? would give my left nut to see that!


----------



## Valserp (Sep 2, 2010)

Al NiCotin said:


> Devries vampiric "design" and Roman's "stuff" are in fact and without any doubt poor copies of Philippe Dubreuille "Batman" guitar, made years ago, by a TRUE original Designer and excellent luthier... others are just followers who should bow but don't... Epic shame



I've always thought that this guitar has more of a "Batman" theme to it, than a "Vampire" one. Thanks for the bit of info, the original is awesome


----------



## petereanima (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, i'm finally online here again after months, and what must my eyes see...Devries is still alive and just got worse...let me guess - Ed Roman still in the business too? ffffffuuuuuuuu......


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought this site was joke at first...but i think they are actually serious


----------



## yetti (Sep 2, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> my god you know it sucks when hes ripping off ed roman



Part of me wants to email ol' Ed to tell him someone is ripping off his design just for lol.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 2, 2010)

brainchild said:


> wheres the video? would give my left nut to see that!



There were several on YouTube as filmed by a couple of chaps from Austrailia who dismantled a Devries creation but IIRC they got taken down?


----------



## Hollowman (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I lost brain cells looking at this thread.... and Debris has absolutely none to speak of.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Sep 2, 2010)

I honestly thought those guitars were a joke...

I can't help but laugh, thanks to the ridiculousness of Devries I'm going to have a great day.


----------



## ElRay (Sep 2, 2010)

yacker said:


> There's no way I believe that this is him. I always pictured a retarded fat guy sitting in a basement.


That's Ed Roman. The image is taken. 

I pictured somebody like the tall skinny bald guy from one of the Mad Max movies or "The Last Rider of the Apocalypse" from Raising Arizona.

Ray


----------



## Sullen (Sep 2, 2010)

About Us

We design and build great sounding guitars designed for metal/hard rock music. If you want a guitar with 'bite' then check out our "Vampire" series guitars. If you just want "versatile" then go else where... Our quality custom handmade guitars are all specialist models whether made for rhythm or lead...Our guitars do '1' sound but that sound is THE best....Our guitars are number one in the world for what they do and we will take on any challenge from any company who wants to try and prove us wrong...

Is this guy for real???? Goddamn!!!...


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

You know I bet he just says that line about "taking a challenge from any company" to get publicity. What's the old saying "There's no such thing as bad publicity"

He's basically trying to get attention and hopefully con some unknowing people into buying into his BS hype.

LMAO and there's no way in hell that Penthouse article can be legit.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 2, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> You know I bet he just says that line about "taking a challenge from any company" to get publicity. What's the old saying "There's no such thing as bad publicity"
> 
> He's basically trying to get attention and hopefully con some unknowing people into buying into his BS hype.
> 
> LMAO and there's no way in hell that Penthouse article can be legit.


 
The article's legit, but he didn't make that guitar, LOL.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 2, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> There were several on YouTube as filmed by a couple of chaps from Austrailia who dismantled a Devries creation but IIRC they got taken down?



In fact, on one of them the guitar blew up an Orange amp...  That's the true power of DeVries


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 2, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> In fact, on one of them the guitar blew up an Orange amp...  That's the true power of DeVries





I can't find it! Did the guys take them down after Debires got pissy with them?


----------



## ra1der2 (Sep 2, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> I can't find it! Did the guys take them down after Debires got pissy with them?



Heres some linkage to other devy threads and the orange vid is on p.3 of curse of devries thread 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/111117-the-curse-of-devries.html


----------



## Jontain (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh dear that is just mad 

I can see what hes going for but even when a titan company like esp do the 'worn' look it never looks as a good as a guitar that has authetically worn and aged (and its certainly not to these poor standards!)


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 2, 2010)

brainchild said:


> wheres the video? would give my left nut to see that!





restoring my faith in 'Stralia.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 2, 2010)

You gotta love the custom, hardshell, couch foam case.


----------



## Semi-pro (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh god! Just when I thought that we had heard enough of that dude... This guy and his work seem to be an endless source of jokes! (...and misery)

Gotta love the "slight" difference between the neck pockets of the "Anti Social Vampires" 
http://vampiirecustomguitars.yolasite.com/resources/anti1.jpg


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 2, 2010)

I've just ordered one. Cant wait. It cost me 7 buttons and some cotton I pulled off my jumper!


----------



## Quantumface (Sep 2, 2010)

checkin in to the epicness

that video series about the review is absolutely pure gold. i remember when that first came about/


----------



## Quantumface (Sep 2, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> His site's "logo" reminded me of something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also that appears to be exactly the same image? lol


----------



## Razzy (Sep 2, 2010)

I just sent him an email like I do every couple of months. Hilarity normally ensues.



> Subject: Theatres Des Vampires
> 
> They play ESP guitars, and you're a liar.
> 
> ...


----------



## leandroab (Sep 2, 2010)

This now takes "Debries" to a whole new level...







...a whole new level of SHIT...















...dancing, close to you.


----------



## BenInKY (Sep 2, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> restoring my faith in 'Stralia.




That was serious comedy. I can't believe whoever made that thing would even attempt to sell it as if it's passable. If somebody showed me that and told me it was a 12-year-old's shop project from middle school I wouldn't question it.

There were several laugh out loud moments, like the second-hand strings and the inscription on the trem.

And it seriously looks like it was made out of firewood.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 2, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> That was serious comedy. I can't believe whoever made that thing would even attempt to sell it as if it's passable. If somebody showed me that and told me it was a 12-year-old's shop project from middle school I wouldn't question it.
> 
> There were several laugh out loud moments, like the second-hand strings and the inscription on the trem.
> 
> And it seriously looks like it was made out of firewood.



But it has nice grain!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> restoring my faith in 'Stralia.




It looks like my mothers $1.00 store cutting board!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> There were several laugh out loud moments, like the second-hand strings and the inscription on the trem.



"Rhythm in Jump. Dancing Close to You" is actually a brand of $15 double locking trems from China. There supposedly impossible to intonate/tune/keep in tune!

Every time I read or hear that name I can't help but laugh!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 2, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> restoring my faith in 'Stralia.





Just finished watching all of them.

Rage.


----------



## UGH (Sep 2, 2010)

Fucking brutal. I hope he hasn't sidetracked too many peoples' confidence or desire to play with these shitboxes he's building.


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG that video series is amazing! What a colossal piece of shit.

 "Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you!"


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

I started a conversation as a joke, to see how much he'd charge for some firewood, but now he's just proving he's an arrogant douche bag. I'll post it when the conversation is over. I'm also going to try and ask him, with my spare email acount, how much a good guitar would cost, if he can actually make it. I'm thinking I'll ask for,
7 string
28" Scale
Reversed Inline Headstock
Mahogany Body
Flame Maple top
Jeweled Abalone Binding
Maple Neck
Scalloped Ebony Fretboard
Transparent Silver Burst Finish
Kahler 7327
Sperzel Locking Tuners(In black and gold)
BKP Warpig in the bridge
BKP Rebel Yell in the middle
BKP Painkiller in the neck
One volume and one tone pot for each pickup
Individual Switch for each pickup, with the settings ON-OFF-COIL TAP
Kill Switch

I'll post the reply when I get it!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 2, 2010)

i say someone message the vampire band on myspace and send them a link to his site. asking if they know anything about him or them being endorsed by him and using his instruments


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 2, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I started a conversation as a joke, to see how much he'd charge for some firewood, but now he's just proving he's an arrogant douche bag. I'll post it when the conversation is over. I'm also going to try and ask him, with my spare email acount, how much a good guitar would cost, if he can actually make it. I'm thinking I'll ask for,
> 7 string
> 28" Scale
> Reversed Inline Headstock
> ...



haha he'd probably have to send those specs off to NASA to have them calculate how to approach such a task.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

Disco Volante said:


> haha he'd probably have to send those specs off to NASA to have them calculate how to approach such a task.



He seems to accept the task.

I wonder where he heard that last tidbit of information, and where he learned his grammar. 



Eric vampire said:


> what u want takes lot of work,,,,, id would say round $3500
> 
> once ebony board scolloped can never be refretted.
> 
> ...


----------



## damnation669 (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is having fun. 4 pages of outrage 

@dragonblade629: I'm surprised that he didn't refuse your specs. Normally he would insist on using African mahogany, his Sin pickups, or his infamous floating trem


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

17 messages, and we're still arguing! This is so much fun!



damnation669 said:


> Glad to hear everyone is having fun. 4 pages of outrage
> 
> @dragonblade629: I'm surprised that he didn't refuse your specs. Normally he would insist on using African mahogany, his Sin pickups, or his infamous floating trem



The weird thing is, he gave a pretty good price for a custom with those specs. I'm not in the market, and I'm sober, but if I was drunk and in the market for a custom I might consider it.


----------



## Purist (Sep 2, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i say someone message the vampire band on myspace and send them a link to his site. asking if they know anything about him or them being endorsed by him and using his instruments



+1, You can actually e-mail them directly, their e-mail is on their site - Theatres des Vampires


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

It seems that the argument is over, either he gave up, meaning I won, or he got off for the night.

I believe I deserve to say pwned.

Also, I think I can say
*Level Up!*

He got infuriating for a little bit.

Well this is the transcript of the argument.


Dragonblade629 said:


> No, I personally prefer satin and oiled finishes over glossy. What you did there, though, it probably dampens the sound. Did you glue them there? I see no nails, and I doubt that's good for the tone, even if you used nails/screws. Steel/iron isn't the most resonant material, so it will probably dampen the effect of the body wood.
> 
> 
> On Thu, Sep 2, 2010 at 9:47 PM, Eric vampire <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## thewildturkey (Sep 2, 2010)

So is this guy actually from Australia?

If so, Where? I would love to go sus out is "workshop"


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 2, 2010)

nice


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 2, 2010)

There's no way this guy speaks English as his first language. Nobody is _that_ bad.. are they? I used to room with an exchange student from Hong Kong who could write coherent circles around this Devries dude.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

Disco Volante said:


> There's no way this guy speaks English as his first language. Nobody is _that_ bad.. are they? I used to room with an exchange student from Hong Kong who could write coherent circles around this Devries dude.



Part way through, I think he started typing retardedly to try and piss me off.


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

He's back!
Now he's done it though. I have no experience with Bernie Rico Jr., but I know that many people on this forum know that he's and some, and that this Devries guy is spewing shit because HE INSULTED HIM! 




Eric vampire said:


> tone woods blah tone woods good for studio recording ..great for that..when playing live on stage they aint good ..they break up when played loud...my guitars are rather toneally dead when played not plugged in but that means u can go on stage and play alot louder and sound better as the sound dont break up....i know u dpnt understand but ill take on an y guitar worth any price any time.///
> 
> for your info bernie rico guitars for example have pulled out of a challenge twice now...the sound off against an esp $10,000 guitar wasnt released because mine sounded better.
> 
> ...


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 2, 2010)

tell him that a danelectro would sound better in drop G# with 9s than one of his guitars


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you have the balls to see for yourself man?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Do you have the balls to see for yourself man?



Yeah, I don't really know what "it" is. If he really is in Australia, maybe I could con him into giving me a free trip! There is no other way for me to see it and whatever it is. XD


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 2, 2010)

lol

and also tell him that one of bernie's templates plays/looks/sounds better than his shit 
and bernie backed out of the "challenge" because he is clearly trying to be the bigger man and doesnt what to totally kick the guys ass for getting wise on him


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 3, 2010)

thewildturkey said:


> So is this guy actually from Australia?
> 
> If so, Where? I would love to go sus out is "workshop"



He just told me he's in outer western Melbourne.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 3, 2010)

somebody link me to his facebook or something please.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 3, 2010)

I wander if any of the people he claims "Endorse his products" would ever open a legal case against him.......

Honestly he just pisses me off... I would like nothing more than to have his "Brand" wiped from the face of the earth.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 3, 2010)

I honestly love how insanely long the DeVries threads are... that his work can be so abominable is hilariously breathtaking.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 3, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> He's back!
> Now he's done it though. I have no experience with Bernie Rico Jr., but I know that many people on this forum know that he's and some, and that this Devries guy is spewing shit because HE INSULTED HIM!



HAHA "my guitars are toneally dead"... how can this person be for real? Are we not sure that is actually a genius performing the greatest wind-up known to civilization? 

And I have never ever heard of certain tone woods breaking up when played loud... can anyone confirm whether that claim has any veracity whatsoever? or is that just as much a load of bollocks as the rest of his claims?

Edit: Sorry, again, misquoted the wrong person... Apologies.


----------



## riffist (Sep 3, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> i dont need to prove to u lol dont u get that i dont care


 
It's obvious that he doesn't care. I wonder if he gets that he _should?_

_Note:_ quote is from Devries, it was just in dragonblade's post.


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 3, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> tell him that a danelectro would sound better in drop G# with 9s than one of his guitars



This is so sad but probably true. At least the Danelectro would be somewhat playable.


----------



## yacker (Sep 3, 2010)

I remember from one of the Devries threads a while back, that someone in Australia who was willing to drive to the city he lives in, offered to come over and do a side by side comparison with an ESP or something. The second someone was actually serious about taking him up on his offer he completely stopped responding to that person and essentially pussed out. I wonder if that's what he means by "the sound off against an esp $10,000 guitar wasnt released because mine sounded better." 

As in, he pussed out, because he hypes his guitars as sounding better and would never actually follow through on his challenge.

The more I see how he acts in conversation and how he types the more he reminds me of some people with mental illnesses that I've dealt with in the past.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 3, 2010)

Any fourm dwellers live near his workshop? Would love to see some pics, ha


----------



## leandroab (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm with jym. Somebody should at least confirm his/her "endorsement" with Debris.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 3, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> HAHA "my guitars are toneally dead"... how can this person be for real? Are we not sure that is actually a genius performing the greatest wind-up known to civilization?
> 
> And I have never ever heard of certain tone woods breaking up when played loud... can anyone confirm whether that claim has any veracity whatsoever? or is that just as much a load of bollocks as the rest of his claims?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, again, misquoted the wrong person... Apologies.



Never, ever heard that, it's total BS. I've heard all the big name brands being played at deafening volumes and none "broke up". besides, it's the amps and PA that are loud - whether played through a 10 watt bedroom amp or a stadium gig sound system, the guitar will resonate just the same.


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 3, 2010)

Just to say "my guitars are toneally dead" seems bad for sales. lol


----------



## ra1der2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Check out the link I posted before in curse of devries thread 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1886633-post32.html


----------



## Razzy (Sep 3, 2010)

So his address is, 7 Gosling Street, Ballan, VIC 3342

Awesome. I might write him a letter.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 3, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Just to say "my guitars are toneally dead" seems bad for sales. lol



Of course they are dead, they are vampires!


----------



## labontemarcus (Sep 3, 2010)

Someone should start a really shitty "band" and try to get an endorsement. As a matter of fact, lets try to get this shit endorsed:  (That would be me and a few of my friends testing out an interface. For those curious, the lyrics are "Put the feet in rubber boots, cut off the tail! It's time to impale the anus of the goat!")


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 3, 2010)

hai giez i have some stuff for you:

"the testing room"










"went and got my left hand pierced to match my right, kool as"









awesome tattoos






"this is it...the origianl reaper from 1985..replaced with 1 of my new actives and my dancing shoe trems and an old butchered martin scale length ebony guitar neck and it sounds awesome..drop b tuning with 8 to 38 strings.....missing the last frets...lol perfect for rythym.....sounds better than any other modern day guitar."





yes i do have eric on facebook


----------



## Razzy (Sep 3, 2010)

I had him on facebook too, but he deleted me.

Doesn't his "testing room" pic have some ridiculous caption, like.

"Don't be fooled, there's 6,000 Watts of power in those speakers."


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 3, 2010)

link nooooooooooooow


----------



## Razzy (Sep 3, 2010)

Vampiire Custom Guitars | Facebook


----------



## Razzy (Sep 3, 2010)

WE SHOULD HAVE BULB MESSAGE HIM AND PRETEND HE WANTS AN ENDORSEMENT FOR PERIPHERY LOLOLOL


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 3, 2010)

> drop b tuning with 8 to 38 strings.


god, is like a 35" inch scale guitar right?


----------



## labontemarcus (Sep 3, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Vampiire Custom Guitars | Facebook



/Added. I sent a personal message saying "I'm just an aspiring luthier and I think your work is fantastic! Keep in touch and keep it metal!"

I eagerly await a reply.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm all for exposing the shitness of Debris, but enough is enough with the trolling.


----------



## BenInKY (Sep 3, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> I personally believe that this person is mentally disabled and hope that he finds help. Soon.



Yeah, he's one of those individuals that makes up lies and then believes them himself. Not attached to reality. People like that are not worth even bothering to interact with, and are in fact dangerous. Stay the hell away from this guy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 3, 2010)

Man, he must be retarded, like, for real. He is more than just deluded.

Also, why would he pierce his hands? He is a "luthier" and needs to work with his hands. His right hand looks very sore and swollen too between the forefinger and thumb.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 3, 2010)

Razzy said:


> WE SHOULD HAVE BULB MESSAGE HIM AND PRETEND HE WANTS AN ENDORSEMENT FOR PERIPHERY LOLOLOL


Totally a great/terrible idea.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 3, 2010)

Xaios said:


> I'm all for exposing the shitness of Debris, but enough is enough with the trolling.



This. Giving this guy any attention at all only serves to validate what he's doing, plain and simple. The best thing anybody can do is pretend he doesn't exist.


----------



## BenInKY (Sep 3, 2010)

synrgy said:


> This. Giving this guy any attention at all only serves to validate what he's doing, plain and simple. The best thing anybody can do is pretend he doesn't exist.



Correct.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Sep 3, 2010)

seriously... what?

His mannerisms and turn of phrase actually reminds me of someone I went to school with, but thats beyond the point. If i had the money Id fly over there with my Ran and see how his "original reaper from 1985" sounds in comparison, then break down in hysterics when he started telling me I was overcharged or something. I love his rig btw 

edit: I understand the "lets not troll this thread" approach but I think people have a right to see what shit guitars he is actually selling, just in case anyone in this universe is actually thinking of getting one and googles this topic. Plus its hilarious.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Sep 3, 2010)

LOL just went to Theatres Des vampires homepage, the cover he has on his page has a PHOTOSHOPPED guitar of his. The real cover has nothing of the sort on it. Apparently he's better at photoshopping than building guitars


----------



## synrgy (Sep 3, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> just in case anyone in this universe is actually thinking of getting one and googles this topic. Plus its hilarious.



I'm pretty sure this forum had that base covered about 15 threads ago, all dedicated to this guy's builds.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 3, 2010)

Look! It's his featured "endorser" proudly towing the company line. To be fair, Debris does make a habit of using old Jackson necks from eBay. That very well could be a Debris guitar that is still under construction.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 3, 2010)

I wonder if they could do me a nice 7 string?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 3, 2010)

Seriously this has to be the greatest ricktroll of all time, theres no way he can be serious, not after seeing that amp room shot. This is a beautifully orchestrated joke by some random guitarists somewhere. It can't be real. It just can't.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 3, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Seriously this has to be the greatest ricktroll of all time, theres no way he can be serious, not after seeing that amp room shot. This is a beautifully orchestrated joke by some random guitarists somewhere. It can't be real. It just can't.



Tell that to Nightrain


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 3, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Tell that to Nightrain


 
This is true. Okay, a very harsh rickroll that got out of hand.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 3, 2010)

anybody notice how long the fingernails on his left hand are? i know if my nails even start to go over the tips of my fingers i cant play guitar. his are bordering chick nails.


----------



## BenInKY (Sep 3, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> hai giez i have some stuff for you:
> 
> "the testing room"
> 
> ...



Is that a room from the house in the Blair Witch Project?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 3, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> Is that a room from the house in the Blair Witch Project?



it seems...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 3, 2010)

They need to do way instain Debris> who kill thier guitar. becuse these guitar cant frigth back?
it was on the news this mroing a douchebag in ar who had kill him three guitar . 
they are taking the three guitar back to new york too lady to rest 
my pary are with the Nightrain who lost his guitar ;
i am truley sorry for your lots


----------



## Razzy (Sep 3, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> They need to do way instain Debris> who kill thier guitar. becuse these guitar cant frigth back?
> it was on the news this mroing a douchebag in ar who had kill him three guitar .
> they are taking the three guitar back to new york too lady to rest
> my pary are with the Nightrain who lost his guitar ;
> i am truley sorry for your lots


 
What the Hell did I just read?!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 3, 2010)

Razzy said:


> What the Hell did I just read?!



http://www.somethingawful.com/flash/shmorky/babby.swf


----------



## Razzy (Sep 3, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> http://www.somethingawful.com/flash/shmorky/babby.swf


 
Ok, that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Purist (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like he colored his finger nails with a sharpie...THAT'S CLASS!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 3, 2010)

^ 

He also appears to have some sort of fungus on the thumbnail. And does he shave his hands?


----------



## CodyMTS (Sep 4, 2010)

Rhythm in jump. Dancing close to you?

What a fucking joke hahaha, this guy is hilarious


----------



## fuzzboy (Sep 4, 2010)

"I pierced my hand"


What the fuck? Why the fuck would you pierce your hand?

"Tomorrow I'm piercing my head"


----------



## Sjusovaren (Sep 5, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> They need to do way instain Debris> who kill thier guitar. becuse these guitar cant frigth back?
> it was on the news this mroing a douchebag in ar who had kill him three guitar .
> they are taking the three guitar back to new york too lady to rest
> my pary are with the Nightrain who lost his guitar ;
> i am truley sorry for your lots


Holy fuck, I love you.


----------



## Thep (Sep 6, 2010)

What if he has some form of mild mental deficiency, which by the looks of it is possible. 

Would you still be making fun of him? Is douchebaggery still douchebaggery coming from a MR person?


----------



## Sonar8 (Sep 6, 2010)

This guys nuts.


----------



## CodyMTS (Sep 6, 2010)

Thep said:


> What if he has some form of mild mental deficiency, which by the looks of it is possible.
> 
> Would you still be making fun of him? Is douchebaggery still douchebaggery coming from a MR person?



Mental deficiency is a very broad term. Would I ridicule devries if it turned out he had downs? Probably not. Would I ridicule devries if it turned he had damaged his mind with either drug or alcohol abuse, or had bullshitted so many people in his life he began to start believing his own lies and became completely deluded?

You bet.

Besides, if he has a mental deficiency in the sense that you are implying, he should have a carer, and the carer should be keeping him away from routers / drills etc


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 6, 2010)

Have just finished reading the majority of threads on Mr. Debris (Thanks for the hilarity guys!) and I was just wondering if anyone knew what happened to the whole showdown they were planning on thataudioguy.com?
I added him on facebook in order to thank him for showing me that the strat I have is not actually that bad!
Apparently he is in a relationship!! :-O

EDIT: He deleted me from his facebook and THEN replied to my question...now I will never know what he said :-(


----------



## CFB (Sep 6, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> Of course. His girlfriend is the best girlfriend in the world. Not even an army of 18-year old big-tittied bisexual ninja-pirates that run on blowjobs can beat his girlfriend.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 6, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> Mental deficiency is a very broad term. Would I ridicule devries if it turned out he had downs? Probably not. Would I ridicule devries if it turned he had damaged his mind with either drug or alcohol abuse, or had bullshitted so many people in his life he began to start believing his own lies and became completely deluded?
> 
> You bet.
> 
> Besides, if he has a mental deficiency in the sense that you are implying, he should have a carer, and the carer should be keeping him away from routers / drills etc



+1


----------



## UGH (Sep 6, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> They need to do way instain Debris> who kill thier guitar. becuse these guitar cant frigth back?
> it was on the news this mroing a douchebag in ar who had kill him three guitar .
> they are taking the three guitar back to new york too lady to rest
> my pary are with the Nightrain who lost his guitar ;
> i am truley sorry for your lots


 
Debris troll, lol....


----------



## damnation669 (Sep 8, 2010)

From a member in Bmusic Australia's forum:

_I sent an email to that band from Eric's site asking if they actually endorse his guitars and got this response:
__



Yes it's true that Mr. Shamalama Ding Dong giving us for free 2 guitars and 2 bass.
The shape (bat wing) it's not bad, and anyway are good as backup guitars.
Considerig that for 4 instrument we don't spend a single penny, well it's good enough ;-)

Click to expand...

_​_
I note that they didn't say they 'endorse' him in the sense of 'we think his stuff is great', they're just using him to get free stuff._


----------



## jymellis (Sep 8, 2010)

the thing is. alot of lutiers "gift" guitars to famous people. i BET all those guitars he made for the stars where just bodies he made and sent to them, not like these people actually contacted him and asked for his shit  if you remember hufschmid had a pic of satriani holding a blackdroid


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 9, 2010)

Devries' newest masterpiece, a signature for that amazing band he's jocking


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Valserp (Sep 9, 2010)

Shit is fugly.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 14, 2010)

so who is gonna message the vampire band and ask them to join a couple forums just to do a review of the guitar


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 15, 2010)

jymellis said:


> anybody notice how long the fingernails on his left hand are? i know if my nails even start to go over the tips of my fingers i cant play guitar. his are bordering chick nails.



Yes this and that his hands are also shaved completely smooth. All hands have atleast a LITTLE hair.

Also here is one of the bands he endorses http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/VampireHookers


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 15, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> restoring my faith in 'Stralia.




Holy shit man, people here need to watch this video and the rest of its series.

Especially when they find out what "brand" the trem is.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 15, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> Holy shit man, people here need to watch this video and the rest of its series.
> 
> Especially when they find out what "brand" the trem is.


 
we saw it years ago  if you notice there are a few people around here iwth the brand name of his trem as signatures


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 15, 2010)

New pic he posted... blurry as fuck but check out them nails.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 15, 2010)

Is there really a point to this snark anymore?


----------

